# Good Trainer in The Hudson Valley??



## NothingbutGSD (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello all, 
I currently own a 2 year old purebred GSD that i rescued from a "trainer" in the area that wasnt feeding her properly and really had no clue on how to train a dog. 

Ive been working with her since i got her at 18 months but she is still a bit skittish. She does well with sit/laydown and she is starting to understand the stay command better and better. But there are some issues i cant seem to break myself. Ive read all the articles about becoming pack leader and i feel like she knows im the leader but feels she can move up the ladder. And id like to stop that before its too late

She is really energetic and i get her outside for atleast 45-60 minutes everyday. I just cant seem to get her to stop jumping. I ignore her when she does it. I give her the sit command and about half the time she will sit. But others it seems she is way too excited. 

Also she seems to have a problem with socializing. But its not with every dog. As well as with mostly Male visitors. From my understanding her abuser was a male and thats what the "trainer" i got her from claimed it to be from. My point being is i need this to stop...Any suggestions from anyone would be appreciated. 

But my main goal is to find a reputable trainer in the hudson valley area (preferrably dutchess county) to do either group classes or private sessions.


----------



## GSD_man (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi & welcome to the board. You can come and see me over here in Plattekill, Ulster County. I'll spend a couple hours with you and evaluate your dog and I'll teach you how to stop this unwanted behavior. If it's nice weather out, we'll take the dogs swimming over at Klein Lake by the Bethlehem Rod & Gun Club. 

Best,
GSDman


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

NothingbutGSD said:


> Hello all,
> But my main goal is to find a reputable trainer in the hudson valley area (preferrably dutchess county) to do either group classes or private sessions.


I live in Westchester County and found a fantastic trainer in Peekskill. I will be using one of his trainers for in-home training with Bacchus. The owner called me immediately and spoke with me for over an hour. I have a lot faith in this facility and although we have yet to do any training my instincts tell me they were the trainers for us. May not work for you but I highly recommend you check them out. Our initial consultation is ont he 1st of August. 

I spoke to several trainers in the area unfortunately not many of them work with GSD or have the experience. I spoke to Steve Diller who is pretty well known around here and he recommended me to K9-1 (after I had already found him) so that already gave me some confirmation to his methods.

The owner of the facility bases his training on Foundational Style Dog training who developed it himself. I would highly recommend that you take a look at the website. 

We had one trainer who said he would retrain us in 4 hours for $750 who was from upstate NY !! He got pissed off when I asked him for recent references and what was his style of training. Needless to say this Dan guy from upstate was ditched. You should have seen the berating email he sent me!!:shocked: After I left him a message asking him a couple of common sense question any perspective client would ask. His motto: "Most Problems Solved In Just One 90-Minute Session" LOL....


----------

